

Show HN: lightweight Blog / Tumblelog engine "embr" - ldawson

Hey everyone, 
For the past few weeks I've been working on a new lightweight blog engine powered by Codeigniter called "embr". I've stuck the source on Github and would love to hear any feedback or new features to add.<p>Features:<p>- Basic image and text posts<p>- Tag &#38; Category support<p>- Disqus commenting<p>- Infinite-scrolling on index pages<p>- Tumblr style "reblog" is nearly complete (which will allow reflagging of posts across self hosted domains)<p>Check out the source on Github:
https://github.com/laurencedawson/embr<p>The live demo can be viewed here (username: test@embr.co pass: qwerty)
http://blog.laurencedawson.com<p>Thanks
======
eswat
Good stuff. If I can hassled into moving away from jekyll I’d probably migrate
to this first.

I like Tumblr but the data lock-in + shoddy uptime scared me, and this uses
CodeIgniter—something I’m familiar with—so I’d probably have an easier time
hacking on it than even jekyll!

------
liamgooding
Can't see tags/category showing up on a demo post, but it's looking like a
really lightweight solution. Great work!

In your opinion, what would make someone use this over setting up a hosted
Tumblr?

~~~
ldawson
Ah no posts in the demo have tags or categories but its coded up.

Once its all setup I'd like to think being distributed and having full control
over your data would be a strong selling point. No more "tumblr is over
capacity" messages.

------
strick
Very cool. One question: how does google index the content that hasn't loaded
yet? (the infinite-scrolling thing)

~~~
ldawson
The scroll degrades gracefully to standard pagination if a user doesn't have
JS enabled

------
EdgarF
Wow, I have checked it, it looks cool, esp. the logo

~~~
ldawson
Thanks

------
Inversechi
Awesome Job Laurence :)

------
TFSpir
Awesome job

------
thomasdavis
If I saw this before github/jekyll I would probably use it.

Does the software handle SEO which would be a selling point for me when
considering a blogging platform

~~~
ldawson
Dang too late!

It's fast, by default everything is cached which I think helps with SEO. Also
it generates meta + opengraph tags for each post, hyphens instead of
underscores in URLs etc. Not sure what else to add, any suggestions?

~~~
thomasdavis
Get some contact details up or your github page I am quite interested in your
project.

~~~
ldawson
I've added my email and twitter to the main readme, would be great to hear
from you.

